# Key Chain Raffle!



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just letting you know, This is not an official bettafish.com contest! and I have permission from Perseusmom to hold this! 

SO! This is a number raffle!​
When you post you will be assigned a number on my excel spreadsheet. The raffle will be *one* week long starting today! So next Wednesday I will go to a random number generator and have it pick a number! There will only be one winner! 

I would love the posts to have a picture of a betta of yours! 

*The Prize *

Its not too much but it is a coupon for half off of whatever you want that I make! The only exclusion are my key chain tails. 
So that means you can get a male betta key chain for $5 instead of $10! This includes the custom ones, I can do almost any colors! 
There is still shipping though if you aren't close enough for meeting. There is no expiration on this offer!​*
Links!*
Etsy- http://www.etsy.com/shop/WaggleCreations?ref=l2-shop-header-avatar
Forum Post!- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=251730

Now pictures!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What a great idea! Include me! Here's a pic of my first betta Lakitu. Showing you how great his colors were, a real royal blue. NO aqua or greens on him. 100% sapphire dark blue and a real coal black. Loved this boy.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! That is a gorgeous boy! I bet he was a great first betta! I hope to one day have a royal blue betta myself, it being one of my favorite colors! 
Laki you're ticket #1!

**I'm way too excited, I have exclamation points after every sentence.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, he was a real prize boy. Large, energetic and personable. I love RB myself, next boy is going to be one hopefully


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

I was wanting to get one of your keychains anyways (they're just too darn cute!) so I might as well enter the raffle. 
This is my girl Penelope. The employee who sold her to me said he had seen many bettas like her stay in the store their whole lives (I guess not many people in my area like cellophanes), and acted like I was doing some great deed by adopting her. But I think I'm the lucky one! She has such a personality, spunky and curious and friendly all in one. She's hard to get a good picture of because she just never stops moving!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Awwah! Trojan she's adorable!!!! Unfortunately I have to agree with the employee, at my Petco the girls and especially white/cellophane betta's end up staying longer. It makes me sad :< I wish I could have them all. But I'm so glad you have her!! I love betta personalities so much! Trojan you're ticket #2!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Since there is only two of you, you can both win!!  Please message me when you're ready to have me make your keychains for you and we can set it up!! Thank you again guys!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Jeesh I forgot about this. I thought it would be such a competition! I'll PM you


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I think, like myself, no one saw this! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry it took me so long to reply, first day of classes today and it was busy! 
Thanks again for holding the raffle, I'll send a message your way soon.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Its alright Shannon! There might be more later on. XD


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is my new little boy Sushi  He is my first betta ever and he is currently suffering from mild fin rot but is getting better!! <3 Your key chains are so cute!!!!


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Rainbow gravel O.O

Does that explain why your KawaiiRainbowMuffin? Just wondering.


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

yes yes it does xD I love rainbows and muffins


----------



## MusicLover94 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is my very first betta fish. His name is squirt from finding nemo. He's very shy and a picky eater, but I love him and always spoil him.


----------

